# QH COLT! PLEASE CRITIQUE HIS CONFORMATION!



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

I think he has a beautiful refined head for a qh. Very nice horse and strong & healthy.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks heaps, yeah and he has the attuide to go with it! :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's a handsome boy, do you have any side pics of him?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's very cute! Those people who said he wasn't that have no taste! :x 
He's so adorable, I love his markings 
Anyway, I'm not too sure about a name; but you'll think of something!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: Thanks! I can't think of a name-its killen me  Thanks for commenting on him, sara. I am not sure i have a good photo on his side- i gave you this one cause its the way most sellers and buyers like to see the QH, i dunno i guess it shows all the body..... But just for you i will try and find a picture on dads computa. 
So you don't think he is ugly with the half pink and black nose??


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's definitely not ugly! 
I think it makes him unique to have those markings.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, i didn't think so  What about his conformation? And please any suggestions on names???


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

how the hell can they say that he is ugly...yeh i think that they are jelouse lol...OMG guess what i just figured out lol u horse and mine hav some same pedigree lol....i have Doc Bar, Three Bars and Percentage in my horse and so do u lol good stuff lol.

Names HMMMMMM lol i hade trouble with this too lol....what is dad and mums names?? and what is his personality lik??


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: <span style=*

oops  pushed the wrong button!


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: <span style=*



sweetypie16 said:


> But i want a unique name!! Please Help!!


Assuming you'd like keep calling him Franky and have that in it, how about:

- Franky goes to Hollywood
- Franky's Fancy Hug
- Doc's Franky Boy
- Hug me Franky

Not knowing much about confirmation (and I don't think it's possible with only this picture available) I love him! He's a very handsome boy!!

How old is he? I would love to see more pics of him! :wink:


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the names willow! His mum was called 'Fine China' and his dad was 'Fire in the Sky'. Hope that helps!!
I don't like the name Franky alot..... Just for a nickname i like it.
I like 'Doc's Franky Boy' 

*Any others??


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

Fine China' and 'Fire in the Sky' = hmmm

* Fine Fired Franky
* Fancy China Sky 
* Docs Fine Sky
* Fine Sky Fusion
* Docs Update

:shock: meh ya might or might not lik em lol but.... i have so many other names lol but there only a few that hav come out lol but i can think of way more if you want lol


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

What about using Frankly in the registered name and Franky for the barn name. Something like Frankly Fine or Frankly Fired. Or just forget the Frankly part and go with Finely Fired or Fired China or something. I love combining parts of the parents names to get the foal's name!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Definately not ugly even for QH which I'm not a big fan of!!!!!


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

he looks very muscular and healthy

def not an ugly qh

beautiful head and nice muscular body.....very healthy shiny coat

names names names.....hmmm hard one lol

i called my arab 'watch me tango' because she seems to dance along and she is very enegetic and frisky

what is franky like? 

some other ideas

Red Fred Ted----lol
Fine Flying Sky 
Whats Up Doc-----lol bugs bunny
Flying High 
Quite Frankly
Hot Pepper
High Stepping Peppy
Fine Fire Fighter

well i g2g...good luck with him

p.s i think his nose is beautiful and you are soooo lucky to have such an amazing and beautiful horse


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks  He is a sweety..... Thanks for the names guys!! Over whelmed :lol: Theres too many i like..... I'll ask my freinds and i will give you the final 3! :wink: Thanks heaps once again


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

He's nice, how old?

Also just thought i'd add you can't have doc's in the name cause thats the stud name and as you aren't docs stud and he wasn't bred by them you can't add it in


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:roll: We breed the doc lines...... [email protected] :wink: And we are reg to incorperate the name into our foals..... :? Just so i clear that one up :lol: 
OK... I have come up with the 3 finalists.......
1. Doc's Franky Sky
2. Flying High
3. Doc's Update

Any others??
Thanks guys (i think i have said that 4 times already lol)


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

i cant get over how prettiful he is!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I like Frankly A Fine Doc :wink:


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats agreat name!! Got2Gallop.... to bad i all ready named him...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

What name did you decide upon?


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey sorry, forgot to say in the last post.... I named him Flying High  but his paddock name is Franky to most lol or Fatty... lol :lol:


----------



## aussie (Oct 18, 2007)

Personally, Id call him "Do you think i'm ugly" rub it in their nose cause he deffinately IS NOT ugly!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

well it gots to say i am jealous  however he is absolutely stunning 

i also think flying high is a wonderful name...id be flying high if he was my horsey


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: <span style=*

that horse is HOT i know why that person was jelous hahahaha


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

> i also think flying high is a wonderful name...id be flying high if he was my horsey


lol :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks.... your ALL to kind!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

sweetypie16 said:


> > i also think flying high is a wonderful name...id be flying high if he was my horsey
> 
> 
> lol :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :wink:


----------

